# Cororion Celt 77082 (Billy)



## genius1 (15 May 2015)

I bought my Welsh Cob (Section D) gelding Billy (Cororion Celt) from Vicky Yoxall, a dealer near Macclesfield in February 2015. She had him for a few months and I think she said he came from a local equestrian centre. He was foaled on 25th May 2007 and is bay with four white feet and a star which continues down his nose. I would be really interested to find out more about his background and hear from anyone else who may have owned him previously. He is a typical Welsh Cob in that he has a great personality and can be a bit cheeky at times but is very loveable. He is very good on roads and likes jumping.  He was first registered with someone called Angela Ingram in Stoke-on-Trent, his breeder was G Williams. It looks as though he remained in the Staffordshire area for a few years, then his most recent vaccinations were in Cholmondeley.   Many thanks.


----------



## Shay (17 May 2015)

I found this advert - although I can't see a date.   http://www.horsemart.co.uk/mountain...t-bay-lanc/Horses/150796#uWytEY05ib0TsfIH.97#

He does seem to have been advertised quite a lot and with a range of different ages so you might be able to get something from that?  I can't see any results or anything like that.


----------

